
House costs just $20,000 but its nicer than yours - gamechangr
https://www.fastcompany.com/3056129/this-house-costs-just-20000-but-its-nicer-than-yours
======
nostrademons
In hot metro areas the problem isn't the construction costs, it's the land. A
1/4 acre tear-down in Cupertino or Sunnyvale goes for a million dollars; an
empty half acre goes for two million.

It's hard to fix this: the root problem is that _income_ is concentrated in a
small number of areas that are constrained by geography, not that houses are
expensive to build. In areas with plenty of land around well-dispersed
businesses (eg. Houston or North Carolina), nice houses can be had for $200K.
In areas with no income (eg. Detroit) nice houses can be had for $10K, but you
wouldn't necessarily want to live there anyway.

~~~
gamechangr
very interesting...

Would you extend that observation to other areas : like Seattle?

Where outside of California would you invest as a future place that's likely
to increase like Mountain View (a have a few friends that live there that also
say "it's the land").

Thanks!

------
imtringued
It wouldn't surprise me if it will costs me an additional $3000 per year just
for the additional gas.

